# Hello, Have you signed the petition?



## Tanky (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi folks, 

If you have not already done so, could you please read Maggie's story and sign the petition. Your support would be very much appreciated.

www.maggieslaw.co.uk

I'm new to the forum but everything you need to know can be found at the website above.


----------



## Tanky (Jan 26, 2009)

p.s. Please pass this story on to everyone you know (horsey and non-horsey) we need all the support we can get. The petition is due to be submitted in April.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Merete M (Jan 26, 2009)

What a terrible story - that poor horse!

As far as I can understand, it is only British citizens who can sign and I am not.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the HF! Have fun posting! 

BTW, I would sign the petition but i'm not a British citezen and I don't know any so i'm no help, sorry.


----------

